# New picture to share :)



## seavixen (Apr 11, 2006)

Umm... the title says it all  My chubby little hand looks kinda funny all smushed up there though


----------



## shy guy (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow that pic is AMAZING!!!  :smitten: and I hope you don't mind me saying this but what a Pretty Girl you are...later


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 11, 2006)

Super mondo stylin' there, Seavixen! Cute too.


----------



## dangeresque (Apr 11, 2006)

I just did a quick edit here, hopefully you won't mind. An easy editing out of the hands I did, plus some sharpening since your face is a bit out of focus/blurred.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 11, 2006)

dangeresque said:


> I just did a quick edit here, hopefully you won't mind. An easy editing out of the hands I did, plus some sharpening since your face is a bit out of focus/blurred.



Hey! Where you going with those hands?  Seavixen has nice hands!


----------



## seavixen (Apr 11, 2006)

dangeresque said:


> I just did a quick edit here, hopefully you won't mind. An easy editing out of the hands I did, plus some sharpening since your face is a bit out of focus/blurred.



I don't mind  I actually have a regular fixed up one as well, I just posted the one with the funny paws because chubby things are enjoyed here. This was actually my first throw away shot testing the distance for manual focus, but I kind of liked it. Not too bad considering, I think.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 13, 2006)

Great Picture!


----------



## GPL (Apr 13, 2006)

Julia, you are still as pretty as always.
Good to see you're back again.

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## seavixen (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 14, 2006)

seavixen said:


> Umm... the title says it all  My chubby little hand looks kinda funny all smushed up there though



Seavixen...

Beautiful photography, stunning subject!! I like the photo you posted earlier. It was more... thoughtful. Anyway, great job!!


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Apr 16, 2006)

Very sultry and sexy

Matthew.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice. Good lighting.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 17, 2006)

See, there _are_ cute girls in the People's Fitness Republic of Oregon. You've got to know where to look, but they do exist. 

Great pic, Seavixen. Hot as always.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 27, 2006)

:shocked: :wubu:


----------



## Gil3 (May 2, 2006)

:smitten: very nice pic.. whistling..


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 2, 2006)

There's adventure , danger:shocked: and romance:kiss2: in the South Pacific as sea captain John Wayne and shipping magnate Luther Adler begin a bitter rivalry that has them fighting for a fortune in pearls guarded by a deadly octopus , as well as the hand of colonial governor's daughter Gail Russell:wubu: . With Gig Young, Paul Fix. 106 min. Standard; Soundtrack: English Dolby Digital stereo Surround.
Category: Action & Adventure Director: Edward Ludwig


----------

